# micro or BRP : what ESC do you use?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

what do you guys use for either a micro or a BRP sc18?

just curious.

Ive seen people use the Micro Flash, and like the GMV4/V12's.
Has anyone heard of like IPD escs?

let meh know .. pics too!!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Novak Spy, course its only good in a Micro. An LRP Quantum Reversing or GM Vxx series would be good in either a micro or a full size.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See BRP Speed Control thread..... :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2003)

The IPD esc is not the best in my opinion. The brakes are not good at all. I would recommend a Quantum esc. They are small, light and work with the 1/10 scale cars. Not to mention that the brakes are quite good.


----------



## ronbeck (Oct 30, 2002)

> Has anyone heard of like IPD escs?


yes i have.
good if you want to do hi speed runs. you can run 12 cells.
i have heard you can even run a 19turn 540 motor with one. 


good luck

how much can you pick one up for?

peter


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

LRP Quantum sport, Fits well on the chassis and can be used on a 10th scale car. Also you can change the wire to a smaller guage wire if you would like. I think I paid around $90 for it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

$90 for a Quantum Sport?

I hope that you did not pay that much for the esc. I paid $70 for mine brand new.


----------



## mimxrider (Dec 30, 2005)

I did the rage system on the latest vendetta mini. It's wild and everything fits, I did a full write up for everyone to see. Check the picture out on the www.mimxra.com message board under the mod section. with the stock gearing I bet 80mph is not out of the question. I should have video soon for this on the site.


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

I own a BRP and an 18t, I use the Futaba MC230cr ($49). It's small, purple translucient, has reverse/reverse lockout, and works for 10 scale too.


----------

